# Infertility and breastfeeding, news from doctor



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

So I went to the RE yesterday, to start talking about having another baby. Through our insurance we get no less than three tries with repronex and IUI, thats what I finally got pregnant on and had Ryan, first try. This was the ninth try total, with some fertilty issues, most probabaly Luteal Phase defect. Though I still have not had a period yet, been two years now, Ryan is 15 months old. Obviously I need to get it back before I can start trying again.

I had hoped to get some reassurance from the doctor that I wouldnt have to totally wean before TTC, but he said no, he wants me to totally wean before trying. He was nice about it, said the choice was up to me, just call them when I have had my second period to get started on the drugs. But he certainly didn't think nursing and getting pregnant were compatible, even said that you don't produce milk while pregnant? Somehow that doesn't ring all that true for me, he said if you wanted to start nursing again while pregnant, it would just be comfort nursing. Sometimes I really hate doctors, especially when they denigrate you and assume you know absolutely nothing and that they know everything.

Anyway, I got pretty upset, even went and said Hi to the female RE we used to see. She at least understood my quandry. We really want a sibling for Ryan, and I really want at least another child, maybe even a third. But weaning him earlier than I had hoped is a difficult decision, and one I am not all that thrilled at making, and probably won't. Of course I am 38 1/2 now, and fertility really starts to drop off for most women between 38-42. So do I keep nursing Ryan, and run the risk of not being able to get pregnant again? Or wean Ryan before I would like to and start TTC asap? The female Doc said it's hard taking something away from the child you have so you can try and have a child that doesnt exist. She said she got pregnant while nursing her first, said her son wouldnt' have ever gieeven up nursing if he had any choice in the matter. I hate that this decision is taken from me and that I don't get an opportunity to get pregnant while still nursing. Of course Ryan is eating lots and lots of food these days, three meals and snacks, but nurses in the morning, a few times a day and in the evening, most of the heavier nursing happens during bedtime. He rarely nurses at night now.

Of course I am very worried about not having a second child if I wait too long. Anyone have any thoughts or advice for us? Mary and I talked and thought he really isn't ready to be weaned, and perhaps we could wait some months and see how things go. Talked of getting to his two year birthday (Oct) and then weaning if he hasnt by then. I am so torn, not sure what to think.

JoAnne, partner to Mary, mothers to Ryan
double posting this on the breastfeeding board to see if anyone there has advice.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

Why inform your RE that he is still nursing? I was still nursing my 1st, when I did a clomid/hcg/iui cycle for my 2nd, although I did sort of night wean him so I would start cycling again. I nursed him until I was 7 months pg. I am now in the 2ww for my 3rd child, while constantly nursing my 2nd. Again, with a clomid/hcg/iui cycle. She has noticed a decrease in milk, which I think is from the clomid. I never came right out and lied, saying we had weaned. But I certainly didn't bring it up. btw, we tried to get pg with #1 for several years, and then were successful with our first clomid/hcg/iui cycle. It also only took one try for #2. I'm assuming you are using frozen semen, which just needs a bit of help, imo.

I think that limiting night nurings are the key to boosting fertility.

Sorry to ramble on and on, squirming half nursing toddler on my lap......... Happy to talk about this all day...


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Just sending you some









When my DS was 14 months old and we wanted another child in our family, I didn't have a PPAF yet. We attempted night weaning, but we weren't 100% committed to the idea and it didn't work. At 17 months PP I ovulated for the first time. And, if I wasn't pregnant, I would have had my first PPAF at about 18 mos pp. I know that other people go much longer, but you certainly could encourage night weaning. I think if we would have been more gung ho about night weaning, we could have made it work. Part of returning your cycle is just timing for your body and the other is the amount of nursing stimulation it receives.

Different women have different amounts of stimulation that puts their bodies over the threshold to begin cycling again. Theoretically it should be soon for you to start your first PPAF, but there are always the women that go much longer. I think night weaning like the first poster suggested might be the best first step, but that decision needs to come from you and Mary.

Also, you are blessed by having other options that hetrocouples don't have... would Mary be open to the idea of carrying a child?

I wish you many blessings and the family of your dreams!


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

WOW Joanne I could have written your post. I currently have a 17 mos old DD from my 4th IVF cycle. It took 3 yrs to get her & I feel so blessed







. I do however want another on SO badly. I know my RE would say the same thing "come back when she's weaned"----which I'm not ready to do & neither is she. I fantasize about weaning at 2 yrs but I just don't know. So I feel your pain







I have considered what mumm suggested however I am concerned about the effects of the fertility drugs & whether or not they pass through the breastmilk. I have blocked tubes so unfortunately there is no chance of a miracle for me. Best of Luck to you in whatever you decide.


----------

